# Where to buy manzanita wood



## Yeaulman (Jun 23, 2005)

I am looking for enough wood for a 90g. I am not having much luck with some sites I've found. I havent had a phone call back or any emails. 

Just wondering where people recommend looking


----------



## AzFishKid (Aug 22, 2009)

Best place to get driftwood is from Tom Barr, IMO. He hands down has the best driftwood available. A little pricey but trust me, it's well worth it. I paid $200 shipped ($70 of which was shipping... Ouch!) for a centerpiece for my 90G. I don't regret it one bit. My parents and brother think I'm crazy though. 

His username on the Planted Tank Forum is plantbrain. He just posted his new batch under the power seller section.

Sorry, I'd get the link for you but I'm on my phone.


----------



## Yeaulman (Jun 23, 2005)

I sent Tom Barr a PM on his forum and he still has not replied. Does it take a while for him to respond? 

He had a few pieces (something like 90) on his forum for sale and I am hoping I get to pick one that is still available.


----------



## bigstick120 (Mar 8, 2005)

The best place I have found
http://manzanita.com/

Reasonable prices, and if you call them and tell them what you want, or send them pics you will get what you are looking for.


----------



## AzFishKid (Aug 22, 2009)

Yeaulman said:


> I sent Tom Barr a PM on his forum and he still has not replied. Does it take a while for him to respond?
> 
> He had a few pieces (something like 90) on his forum for sale and I am hoping I get to pick one that is still available.


Try PM'ing him on TPT. He usually responds rather quickly.


----------



## Yeaulman (Jun 23, 2005)

I got a hold of him and bought a stellar piece.


----------



## RandallW201 (Jul 31, 2011)

bigstick120 said:


> The best place I have found
> http://manzanita.com/
> 
> Reasonable prices, and if you call them and tell them what you want, or send them pics you will get what you are looking for.


x2 Better Prices than that of Tom Barr and shipping is very reasonable. I bought from here, store is in Cali, I'm in Texas. Had the shipment in 2 days I think it was. Surprised the heck outta me. And the pieces looked WAY better in person


----------

